# Still shots using Anamorphic lens/adapters?



## cayenne (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm sure I"m NOT the first person to think of this, but was just pondering new ideas the other day, and it popped into my head that I have one of the SLR Magic anamorphot anamorphic adapters. It fits onto a couple of old old nikon lenses I can adapt to fit on my 5D3.

I've used this to shoot video and it seemed to work out well. Sure, a bit fiddly, but was fun.

I was thinking, if it worked for video, why not for stills?

The thing is....in FCPX , Davinci Resolve and Premier, they are all set up there for de-squeezing the image to bring it out to the proper aspect ratio.

Is this possible in PS and LR type stills processing software? What would it be called and where in the work flow?

Has anyone else played with this? I thought it might make for some interesting imagery, in a widescreen or semi-pano state of mind.

Thoughts?
Ideas?
Suggestions for post processing?

cayenne


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 6, 2019)

How about importing the squeezed image In Photoshop.
Then select Image --> Image size 
Unlock the aspect ratio and multiply the width by 1.33 or whatever the squeeze ratio is.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 6, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> How about importing the squeezed image In Photoshop.
> Then select Image --> Image size
> Unlock the aspect ratio and multiply the width by 1.33 or whatever the squeeze ratio is.




Hmm...that might do it....I wonder if there is a LR equivalent?

Yes the one I have is the 1.33 squeeze.


I"m using Affinity Photo in lieu of PS and On1 RAW in place of LR....but should be an equivalency between them all....

I'd like to try non-destructive if possible.....

Thanks...anyway, I thought it might prove to be a fun experiment. I know there'll be distortion, a slight bulge in the center which is somewhat normal for anamorphic video...but thought this might make for some interesting artistic moments to play with.

And too, a nifty way to do basically a pano shot on a FF digital without having to stitch them together.....

Please keep the suggestions coming and I'm quite anxious to hear if anyone has done this previously that's here on the list!!

C


----------



## stevelee (Dec 6, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Hmm...that might do it....


It will definitely work, assuming the squeeze is constant across the frame. If you wan't to eyeball it, you can do a Free Transform of the whole frame and elongate on the side or shorten from the top to taste. (In latest PS versions, you will need to hold down the shift key to change the aspect ratio, unless you have changed the preference. (It works the other way for the Crop tool

ACR has an aspect ratio slider in the toolset that allows you to get rid of converging verticals and such. So if there is a similar slider in LR, that would be a way to do it.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 9, 2019)

stevelee said:


> It will definitely work, assuming the squeeze is constant across the frame. If you wan't to eyeball it, you can do a Free Transform of the whole frame and elongate on the side or shorten from the top to taste. (In latest PS versions, you will need to hold down the shift key to change the aspect ratio, unless you have changed the preference. (It works the other way for the Crop tool
> 
> ACR has an aspect ratio slider in the toolset that allows you to get rid of converging verticals and such. So if there is a similar slider in LR, that would be a way to do it.



Interesting suggestions.

Thank you!!

C


----------

